# What's the "Life Expectancy" (Ballpark) of your Jetta MKV?



## eyeluvflixs (May 8, 2010)

Under average use DD or otherwise, list your model year package etc. In your own educated or non, best guess how long your Jetta MKV will last (In miles).
I am a new used Volkswagen Jetta 2007 Wolf owner, who would like to know what people out there expect from there Jettas. 
Thanks for everyones participation in advance.

I would guess myself but this is my first VW and I'm sure your guess is better than mine


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

I'll give you the generic as long as you take car of your car, do the proper maintenance, and take care of any problems that occur asap, the car should last as long as you want it too. my 85 has 200,000 mi on it, and it is still running strong.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

Your mechanicals (engine, transmission, suspension hardware), if maintained properly, according to manufacturer's recommendations without deviation (do it earlier instead of later, though, without fail), should last you more than 200,000 miles. Heck, my old '72 Beetle 'vert had over 250,000+ miles on it when I gave it to a friend in early '98, and _her_ daughters are teaching _their _daughters how to drive stick in it, 13 years and ~35,000 miles later. Change oil, brake and trans. fluids, radiator antifreeze, belts and hoses and batteries _before _they need to be. Keep your tires properly inflated, or up to the maximum on the sidewall for extra gas mileage. Tend to niggly breakdowns as they occur, without putting them off.

Exterior, if you keep it clean and waxed, should last as long as the mechanicals. If you park it outside, your plastic headlights and taillights will need repolishing in 5-6 years, replacement lenses in 10-12.

Your interior trim and other decorative stuff will not last that long. After about 8-10 years, you'll need to replace door seals, carpets, perhaps recover (at least) the driver's seat, etc.

All bets are off if you drive it like you stole it. Treat it as a commuter, with no heroics, and I wouldn't be surprised if you can keep it for decades... :wave:


----------



## eyeluvflixs (May 8, 2010)

Great answer, good input there thanks!




Boogety Boogety said:


> Your mechanicals (engine, transmission, suspension hardware), if maintained properly, according to manufacturer's recommendations without deviation (do it earlier instead of later, though, without fail), should last you more than 200,000 miles. Heck, my old '72 Beetle 'vert had over 250,000+ miles on it when I gave it to a friend in early '98, and _her_ daughters are teaching _their _daughters how to drive stick in it, 13 years and ~35,000 miles later. Change oil, brake and trans. fluids, radiator antifreeze, belts and hoses and batteries _before _they need to be. Keep your tires properly inflated, or up to the maximum on the sidewall for extra gas mileage. Tend to niggly breakdowns as they occur, without putting them off.
> 
> Exterior, if you keep it clean and waxed, should last as long as the mechanicals. If you park it outside, your plastic headlights and taillights will need repolishing in 5-6 years, replacement lenses in 10-12.
> 
> ...


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

The Jetta 5 has been bullet proof,and highly reccomended by Consumer Reports.


----------



## eyeluvflixs (May 8, 2010)

anthonymindel said:


> The Jetta 5 has been bullet proof,and highly reccomended by Consumer Reports.


Ahhhh, music to my ears


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

You left out a few details.

I am guessing since you have a 2007 Wolfy you have the 2.5?

If so the 2.5 is old as dirt. Its very reliable when maintained properly. :thumbup:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

mk5s have a shelf life of about 350 miles, then this happens. 










or maybe it would have been fine if it wasn't a loaner...


----------



## eyeluvflixs (May 8, 2010)

XM_Rocks said:


> You left out a few details.
> 
> I am guessing since you have a 2007 Wolfy you have the 2.5?
> 
> If so the 2.5 is old as dirt. Its very reliable when maintained properly. :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## nick93mac (Apr 18, 2010)

I own a 1999.5 Golf 2 door GL. It has the 2.0 engine with the 5 speed tranny. It currently has 115,000 miles on it, and it has plenty to go! I have had my fair share of problems, but overall, they are great cars!


----------



## jbrone (May 13, 2005)

*2010 Jetta Value Edition*

5 speed, sunroof, pleather, great car - lived 5 months until the engine died. Thankfully my 1994 Golf 2.0 still runs like new at 191,000.


----------

